# Akoji Photography Topic!



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, I just started doing some photos, after buying myself a nifty Nikon D80... And I thought that GBAtemp could use of a Photography Topic... So there it is!

So I will start with my 3 first "good" photo that I did.



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler










Okay, that one might be photoshoped a little bit.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

first: creepy :3
second: awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



third: if that was near where i lived i would be really scared


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Well all those photos are taken like... from 15 min from my house, the school in the last photo is like face to face with my house, when I look out the window I see it.

Thanks for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and people who do some photography, don't be shy to add your photos too


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay!  I've been looking for a reason to go out and take random photos!  I have some at home that I might post.  I have a Canon 400D (Rebel XTi).  Jealous of your D80!  I was looking at that one, too, but this one I got for a nice deal in Hong Kong.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah well it's still a nice camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But wear warm clothes... it's freaking cold, my hands were like... half frozen when I got home after doing the photos, and I had some gloves on. Ah it's fun to live in Canada haha. Can't wait for spring, I will be able to make some photo even at night and not be half dead because of the cold weather.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cold is right!  It was -36C with the wind chill a few days ago!  It has since warmed up a bit... but still!  I think we're averaging around -20C recently.

EDIT: Ooo, 400 get.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh grats on the 400get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah it's more warm than before christmas... but still cold for taking photos.
But I most say that my gloves are quite cheap.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha, here are some quick photos I grabbed from home.  It's hard browsing through thumbnails using a remote desktop... so I'll look for better ones later!  These are more of whatever photos... no art to be seen here!

Dirty tire from my brother's truck


Spoiler










Happy Christmas kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler













Spoiler











EDIT: Spoiler tags.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

The kitty one is really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the lighting is good. Did you use the flash?

I should use spoiler tags too.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, the flash was on.  But I had set the flash to -1ev... I think.  EXIF says Exposure N/A for some reason.  I'm sure I set it because she would be all white that close to the flash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
What I really want to buy is a speedlight so I can control the flash a bit more (and flash more than 20 times per minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )  And a new lens because I'm just using the stock lens kit!


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm still on the stock one, it's a 18-130mm I think... and I don't have a flash on it beside the built-in one. But I'm not really interested in flashes, I don't think I would do a lot of portraits, but I will get a better one one day.

Oh and how do you see the EXIF? (I save in RAW and opens them on Photoshop.)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, as far as EXIF goes, I'm pretty sure you can just [right-click > properties > summary tab > advanced view] in Windows XP.  It'll give you a whole lot of information.

That works for my jpegs.  I don't normally use RAW mode unless I REALLY want to be serious.  Of course with RAW mode, you might have to use your Nikon program to view the extra information.


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh well, Photoshop should be able to read it too, and I'm quite sure that the context menu should work too.
I'm going to look at that tonight.
Do you use manual settings are you only shoot with the auto setting?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 8, 2009)

Manual if I'm feeling adventurous.  Mainly to take photos without the flash and, hopefully, with a tripod.

Auto if I'm just doing point-and-shoot photos with family and friends.  There's also a portrait mode that I like for focusing on closer things and everything else blurry.  I forget what that settings is called, but it has something to do with setting the -fstop to a 'low' number!  Usually a number like 5.6 for me. I'll learn terminology later


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

It's fine I'm still learning too.
I got a Tripod, works so well


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 8, 2009)

Here we go

http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G...744986_1139.jpg
http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G...796670_9794.jpg
http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G...844112_3817.jpg

Ok!


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 8, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Manual if I'm feeling adventurous.  Mainly to take photos without the flash and, hopefully, with a tripod.
> 
> Auto if I'm just doing point-and-shoot photos with family and friends.  There's also a portrait mode that I like for focusing on closer things and everything else blurry.  I forget what that settings is called, but it has something to do with setting the -fstop to a 'low' number!  Usually a number like 5.6 for me. I'll learn terminology later



Aperture-priority 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But with portraiture, f/11 works best. Your pictures are nice though. I love the kitty shots but I'm biased because I love cats no matter what. 

Glad there's a topic on photography. I mainly do portrait photography right now but I'm expanding as I get more lenses. I shoot with a Canon Rebel XTi. I was going to get the 40D but decided to go with a cheaper camera so I can get more lenses. Anyways, here's two photos I'm fond of on my laptop as an example of my photography. Both were post-processed using actions in Photoshop. 



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

@LadyK
Nice photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the first one the most.
There's something beautiful about a pregnant woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Green0scar
I love the last one, I always like something with light effect like that.

If a mod can change the topic name to GBAtemp Photography Topic! it would be sweet.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 8, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Hey, I just started doing some photos, after buying myself a nifty Nikon D80... And I thought that GBAtemp could use of a Photography Topic... So there it is!
> 
> So I will start with my 3 first "good" photo that I did.
> 
> ...


Haha I know that place, I remember passing by it sometimes when I go to school...

Meh I do have a Canon EOS Rebel XS but nothing really to take pictures of. :/


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 8, 2009)

@Akoji
Thanks. That's me, by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Green0scar
The last picture is great. The lighting is great, I would've loved it more if there was bokeh. What lens did you use?


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 8, 2009)

xLadyKx said:
			
		

> @Akoji
> Thanks. That's me, by the way
> 
> 
> ...


I agree bokeh would have made so much more to it, anyway the lens im using is a EFS 18-55 mm.

Here are some more pics
http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G...972245_7116.jpg - This dident turn out as planned
http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G..._796671_865.jpg
http://i543.photobucket.com/albums/gg477/G..._844106_620.jpg


----------



## Akoji (Jan 8, 2009)

Salamantis,
That's mean you might have walked in front of my house serval time... the world is small.

Green0scar,
you seem to like macrophotography, there was a dude in my computer arts class that took photos of insects, but like really smalls one. It was really impressive.


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 8, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Salamantis,
> That's mean you might have walked in front of my house serval time... the world is small.
> 
> Green0scar,
> you seem to like macrophotography, there was a dude in my computer arts class that took photos of insects, but like really smalls one. It was really impressive.


True, Its fun to take a small thing that blow it up on my Computer screen, and see all the little details you could never see with your naked eye, I just need to learn some tecneqs and I shall be amazing!


----------



## Kaneda-Jones (Jan 8, 2009)

wow this is great. everyone seems to know what they're doing and all the pics are turning out great! I would complement each but I dont have all week to type this. good work everyone..






for my other pics check my Flickr account

I would recomend you guys use it EXCEPT Flickr has a habit of stealing pics from its users so they can profit off it so if any pic is dear to your heart don't put it up there heh..


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaneda-Jones said:
			
		

> wow this is great. everyone seems to know what they're doing and all the pics are turning out great! I would complement each but I dont have all week to type this. good work everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some nice work their, I like it


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 10, 2009)

This thread inspired me to take a picture of something.
Here's a photo I found nice that I took not long ago.

http://salamantis.com/gallery/photography/scene1.jpg.php (warmer pic, thought it looked nicer)
http://salamantis.com/gallery/photography/scene2.jpg.php (original shot)
View full size by clicking "Full Size" to the left of the image.


----------



## War (Jan 10, 2009)

Those were some really nice pics in the first post, good job!


----------



## Akoji (Jan 12, 2009)

Woah nice picture Salamantis...
Where did you took that picture?

And thanks War for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and Kaneda I really like those kind of scenary, nice work there


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 12, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Woah nice picture Salamantis...
> Where did you took that picture?


As the title and description suggests... my backyard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viewed from the bedroom on the 2nd floor in my house.
And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is actually like the first photo I take on this camera after reading the whole manual since it's my first SLR


----------



## War (Jan 12, 2009)

Salamantis, I actually think the original pic looks a lot better, because it has like a purple tint that goes really nice with the orange!


----------

